# F150 fgawr boss plow



## Snow Removal PA (Oct 17, 2011)

Not ideal, but I'm adding a Boss 7.6 plow to my F150 Super Crew. I'm gonna be servicing 20-30 residential driveways (average sized), and plan to charge approx $40 per push. FGAWR is 3600, Boss recommends 3750-3900 for that blade so I'm adding timbrens. I live outside of Philly, average about 21 ft & 3-5 plowable events. Will let customers decide if they want 1 or 2 in trigger. Just wanted to get your thoughts. Also, do you guys have a base, meaning if it snows 3 in (based on $40 per push) would you have something like a $50 minimum?

After talking to my pressure washing customers, it's not uncommon to pay $75-200 for a storm so that's what I'm basing my pricing on. I've done snow removal using a snow thrower, but never used a plow.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

You have got some pretty good customers IMHO...I dont plow snow to get rich so i dont charge much but that seems like alot of money to be dishing out on snow plowing on their part. As far as the truck topic ive heard through the grape vine that the f150 are not rated for snowplows regardless of what the gross weight rating is in the front or not. Not sure if its true but i would look into it before i go mounting a snowplow to it...maybe someone else has better input then i do.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I think over the course of time that weight is going to be very hard on the front end.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

timbrens rock, i just installed mine yesterday, and it reduced the front end sag by about 1/2.


----------



## steves06f150 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just put a new boss 7.6 on
My 06 f150 handles it ok ur truck should b fine add timbrens or what I have a leveling
Kit


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

are you installing the sport duty plow or standard duty plow..
2 totally diffrent plows.
if you are talking about the sport duty i would look at the fisher 7.6 steel plow compared to the sport duty 
if its the standard plow thats a nice plow wish i could mount one of them on my truck.


----------



## SnowPro11 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tracy89;1361650 said:


> You have got some pretty good customers IMHO...I dont plow snow to get rich so i dont charge much but that seems like alot of money to be dishing out on snow plowing on their part. As far as the truck topic ive heard through the grape vine that the f150 are not rated for snowplows regardless of what the gross weight rating is in the front or not. Not sure if its true but i would look into it before i go mounting a snowplow to it...maybe someone else has better input then i do.


You do not have to plow snow to get "rich" but what's the problem with charging a fair price to keep someone safe and for them to have access to their driveway? 
We do not provide residential snow plowing but I would pay $40 no problem to have my driveway cleared...even if it does take 2 mins because it would take me an hour to shovel plus what about the risk involved in getting there? 
Think about this, does your electrician, plumber, dumpster or other service company charge you less than a service run fee because the tech was only there a short time? Not in my experience. I say charge a fair price and if someone complains then drop them. We have too much at risk during inclement weather.


----------



## SnowPro11 (Nov 27, 2011)

Snow Removal PA;1361643 said:


> Not ideal, but I'm adding a Boss 7.6 plow to my F150 Super Crew. I'm gonna be servicing 20-30 residential driveways (average sized), and plan to charge approx $40 per push. FGAWR is 3600, Boss recommends 3750-3900 for that blade so I'm adding timbrens. I live outside of Philly, average about 21 ft & 3-5 plowable events. Will let customers decide if they want 1 or 2 in trigger. Just wanted to get your thoughts. Also, do you guys have a base, meaning if it snows 3 in (based on $40 per push) would you have something like a $50 minimum?
> 
> After talking to my pressure washing customers, it's not uncommon to pay $75-200 for a storm so that's what I'm basing my pricing on. I've done snow removal using a snow thrower, but never used a plow.


I use to plow with an '06 F150 and it did fine. It was a lot of front end weight but make sure you get the right plow. A regular or super duty Boss may be too heavy but look at lighter options. Generally the only difference is a smaller moldboard. I had a 7.5ft Meyer that was rated for that truck and mine did great. Used it for a little over 2 years until I could upgrade. I still have the truck and it has 150K miles and still going strong.


----------

